# Estimation baisse de prix iPhone XR



## peralta (18 Juillet 2019)

Salut,

Je voulais savoir, selon vous, a combien s'estimerait la baisse de prix des iphone XR lors de la sortie des nouveaux iPhone 2019 ?

Est-ce que ça sera comparable a la baisse de prix de 8 lors de la sortie du XR ? Ou ça risque de rester plus cher ?

Je sais qu'on ne peut évidemment pas savoir exactement a l'avance, mais c'est histoire d'avoir une idée.

Merci


----------



## peralta (25 Juillet 2019)

Cool merci pour vos réponse et votre super entraide


----------



## edenpulse (25 Juillet 2019)

Personne ne peut te dire ça. Reste-t-il au catalogue, ou pas pour commencer? est-ce qu'il va baisser de 100€ ou 150? Personne ne peut savoir... même approximativement. Mais non, le prix ne va pas être divisé par 2.


----------



## Jura39 (25 Juillet 2019)

edenpulse a dit:


> Personne ne peut te dire ça. Reste-t-il au catalogue, ou pas pour commencer? est-ce qu'il va baisser de 100€ ou 150? Personne ne peut savoir... même approximativement. Mais non, le prix ne va pas être divisé par 2.


A suivre


----------



## ibabar (26 Juillet 2019)

Le prix du XR a déjà substantiellement baissé avec des promos ça et là (sur du neuf on peut le voir à 650€): pas sûr qu'un XR gardé au catalogue (actuellement à 855€) soit repositionné plus bas que ces 650€.
Déstockage, reconditionnés, seconde main: c'est là où se situeront les bonnes affaires.


----------



## Jura39 (26 Juillet 2019)

Quand je regarde le tarif d'un iPhone X , je trouve le tarif relativement élevé


----------

